# Wer repariert Rahmen?



## manfred01 (14. Juli 2018)

Ich habe hier einen neueren Alurahmen, bei dem das Gewinde nachgeschnitten werden müsste und suche dafür einen Shop/Experten. Weiß jemand, wer sowas in BI und Umgebung zuverlässig macht?


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juli 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred01 (16. Juli 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> welches?



Sorry vergessen, Tretlager natürlich.


----------

